# salmon recipes



## kcs (Mar 3, 2018)

anyone have some good recipes for salmon?  i usually just pan sear the fillets with lemon and a little bit of butter.


----------



## srd1 (Mar 3, 2018)

Man i season mine with brown sugar bourbon seasoning, and smoke it with applewood chips, soooooo good.


----------



## ASHOP (Mar 4, 2018)

kcs said:


> anyone have some good recipes for salmon?  i usually just pan sear the fillets with lemon and a little bit of butter.



I like it best the way you have it prepared here,,just lemon and butter.


----------



## Sully (Mar 4, 2018)

srd1 said:


> Man i season mine with brown sugar bourbon seasoning, and smoke it with applewood chips, soooooo good.



Mmmmm, that sounds awesome. 6:15 in the morning and I’m craving salmon, now!


----------



## saps (Mar 4, 2018)

If I grill or bake my salmon I will sprinkle smoked paprika on it. Maybe a dash of pink salt and ginger too.


----------



## knuggy (Mar 19, 2018)

Depends on quality..
Average I usually do soy cumin garlic oil honey


----------

